# mylar on floor



## gimlet (Feb 27, 2007)

can you put mylar on the floor?  pros/cons.  thanks.  gimlet.


----------



## Helile (Feb 27, 2007)

Putting mylar on the floor would be a finde idea. I myself have mylar positioned on the floor to face the plant. It helps with light under the leaves and allows the smaller leaves under the biggers ones to get light.I found it to be effective and i think if you have mylar to use, use it!!


----------



## gimlet (Feb 27, 2007)

cool beanz.  thanks.  gimlet.


----------



## gimlet (Feb 27, 2007)

that's an interesting idea. .  how does it hold up to the moisture?  i have read that it doesn't like it.  gimlet.


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 27, 2007)

me  too covering the grow medium helps retain the moisture , as to mayar on the floor it's another reflector for sure i too use it making a mirror room. mayar is best kept flat , there is a new product also on the market now called diamond reflective sheeting which is fire retardent ,and moisture resistant 100% light proof look out for it


----------

